# 1959 Tucker 443 restoration



## Pontoon Princess

thought I would start posting restoration photos of the '59 Tucker, happy to chat about what is being done, hope to update each week with new photos.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

part 3 of more photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos part 4


----------



## Pontoon Princess

part 5 photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos part 6


----------



## DAVENET

Wow (that word seems to come up a lot in my replies to your threads). And it makes me realize how helpful a large shop would be!

It's interesting that the rear trundle hanger tube was cracked both on top and bottom.  Must have had a large strain at some point . . .

The fuel tank 'guard'- LOVE it.  That's a great idea with a classy look.  love the hardwood floor also.

I realize you guys do a lot of absolute top level restorations.  But I do have a question.  Why not paint or powder coat the frame before reattaching and hanging all of the fresh painted parts??  Just Curious.

I have the Muscle-Draulic stickers if you need some.

Excellent work and always providing food for thought! 

David


----------



## Track Addict

If you have any openings for adoption into you family I will earn my keep in the Tucker shop and be happy to move there!


----------



## NorCal

You and Scott do some top notch work!! It makes me proud that I sold my '49 to you guys knowing it will be in the best hands.
In pic #3 what is that orange skinny tire car in the background?
Cheers Chris


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we are test fitting all the panels before the frame gets painted, i want to make sure everything fits correctly and not scratch up the new paint.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

in my other world, i have a collection of early touring buses that were used in the national parks out west. that one is a 1920 White, model 15-45 GN, from yellowstone park, later it was sold to Harrahs and then ponderosa ranch of the TV show frame.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey bluefin, adoption? be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

DAVENET said:


> Wow (that word seems to come up a lot in my replies to your threads). And it makes me realize how helpful a large shop would be!
> 
> It's interesting that the rear trundle hanger tube was cracked both on top and bottom. Must have had a large strain at some point . . .
> 
> The fuel tank 'guard'- LOVE it. That's a great idea with a classy look. love the hardwood floor also.
> 
> I realize you guys do a lot of absolute top level restorations. But I do have a question. Why not paint or powder coat the frame before reattaching and hanging all of the fresh painted parts?? Just Curious.
> 
> I have the Muscle-Draulic stickers if you need some.
> 
> Excellent work and always providing food for thought!
> 
> David



Dave I have the muscel-draulic sticker up in the Thiokol I had a guy riding with me pointed it out and laughed I dropped the front off an ice ledge kind of hard and broke the studs on the front road wheel all I could do is laugh and say quote the sticker


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos part 6


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos part 7


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos part 8


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oooops back photo try this one


----------



## Steinbruchsoldat

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Dave I have the muscel-draulic sticker up in the Thiokol I had a guy riding with me pointed it out and laughed I dropped the front off an ice ledge kind of hard and broke the studs on the front road wheel all I could do is laugh and say quote the sticker



Looks like i missed that, so, what`s this all about?


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I don't think "Wow" goes far enough...

That's just incredibly awesome. On various websites I see the word "restoration" or "restored" used frequently, and so many times the work is just plain lousy. Their efforts can be summed up by the phrase "Sets low goals; and fails to achieve them".

So to see someone with the time, the resources, the talent, and the dedication do a really first class job is fantastic.


----------



## Track Addict

These pics have allowed us to see into a new shop space that is carpeted for the really nice parts!!

Did you take the transfer case apart?  Want to do mine.  Can you get seals and chain?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great looking work! Let us know when your "shop tour" is. Looks like a lot of great stuff in there!


----------



## sno-drifter

We will put these sticker in when done.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the muscledraulic sticker is the one my passenger was reading when I thumped brutis and broke the front road wheel.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

engine just about completely rebuilt and back together.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

one hundred twelve holes welded up and its time to metal finish the welded holes and headed to the paint booth very soon.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the latest from tuckerville


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more photos part 3


----------



## NorCal

glacierparkbus said:


> one hundred twelve holes welded up and its time to metal finish the welded holes and headed to the paint booth very soon.


Love the pictures and progress, looks great, Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more work done more photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more of todays work


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos from today


----------



## Track Addict

What do you have use for blasting all those parts?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

media blasting for larger items, also have a big glass beaded cabinet.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tuckering along, singing a song, 'bout deep deep power


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker porn!  Love it


----------



## DAVENET

I see them in the background, but did you happen to document your work on the pontoons?  I'm curious how you accessed the interior (if you did) to knock the dents back out.  I have two NOS, but all four of the OEM look like they ran into something, or more likely hooked a rock and rolled it between the track and the nose of the pontoon.  And I imagine it happened on a lot of pontoons.

So, I'm thinking plasma cutting the bottom to gain access to be able to knock everything back to smooth, then reskinning the bottom would be the way to go.  Thoughts?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fifth wheel up and in place


----------



## Pontoon Princess

little more done, engine is ready to go, ready to install, photos soon


----------



## Pontoon Princess

axle installed, one more to go


----------



## Pontoon Princess

rear end is installed,yeah!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

engine is painted and just about ready to go in the tucker


----------



## tom

That is first class work. I'm thinking about leaving mine with you after the jamboree in April for a total rehab. Are you interested?

Yes..I am planning on being there!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

engine went in today, along with stainless steel firewall, pictures to follow


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tom said:


> That is first class work. I'm thinking about leaving mine with you after the jamboree in April for a total rehab. Are you interested?
> 
> Yes..I am planning on being there!



tom, thank you for the kind words about the work, and sure glad to hear you are coming to the cats meow jamboree, it is going to be a once in a life time event, thanks again jinn


----------



## NorCal

I'll say it again, looking good...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more tucker


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup


----------



## DAVENET

Oh my.    and I think I know what that box on end is as well.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup DAVENET, bet you do know, quite sure you bleed orange, NOS trailer,


----------



## Pontoon Princess

for you davenet


----------



## DAVENET

Better than in the showroom.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker Porn is the best! Amazing stuff.  keep it coming.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more tucker work


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

so what are you going to put on the walls ? maybe some 70's era shag carpet. good work I love thw wood work on the floor


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great idea


----------



## ChocoCat

I have to say, from a new guys perspective, what an amazing restoration! Nicely done. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

chris, thank you, it is getting closer and closer to being done, it has been a great project !
then got a couple more over the snow machines waiting for restoration. will the fun never end?


----------



## Track Addict

I have some nice vintage shag covering the inside on my 69 donor 442.  It's yours for the low low price of free $.  Animal piss included no extra cost!  Might make a good scratching post for the cats that came with the farm fresh units you snagged.


----------



## sno-drifter

Thanks B4B,

 We are considering the shag interior offer, what color is it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hoping it is blue and we can put lots of denver bronco logos on it and head for mile high country. go peyton


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Snowtrac Nome said:


> so what are you going to put on the walls ? maybe some 70's era shag carpet. good work I love thw wood work on the floor



the wood came from a local tree farm and mill, i got to help with the milling of the tree, kinda fun to have a very local connection.


----------



## ChocoCat

glacierparkbus said:


> chris, thank you, it is getting closer and closer to being done, it has been a great project !
> then got a couple more over the snow machines waiting for restoration. will the fun never end?



Love the orange. It's a shocker! Hey, will all the cat's be personal cat's (is that 3?) for you and the family? (family drag races, right?) Man, I guess I really have no idea how deep this obsession runs in the veins, do I?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ChocoCat said:


> Love the orange. It's a shocker! Hey, will all the cat's be personal cat's (is that 3?) for you and the family? (family drag races, right?) Man, I guess I really have no idea how deep this obsession runs in the veins, do I?



lets see. i bleed orange, there is more than one cat, and i have a very bad habit of collecting, though not a hoarder, so, i tell myself, it is organized and there is always more than one, of whatever it is i am collecting.


----------



## ChocoCat

glacierparkbus said:


> lets see. i bleed orange, there is more than one cat, and i have a very bad habit of collecting, though not a hoarder, so, i tell myself, it is organized and there is always more than one, of whatever it is i am collecting.



Ya know, "they say" (crazy isn't it .. who the heck are these 'they people' anyway?)  Fanaticism is only understood by the fanatics. 

Core Seahawk fan here!  Where's Omaha!!!???


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is OMAHA orange, tucker omaha orange, and yes the hawks did win and it was a good thing.


----------



## ChocoCat

glacierparkbus said:


> it is OMAHA orange, tucker omaha orange, and yes the hawks did win and it was a good thing.



I like that. Tucker Omaha Orange!  

It is all to bring good people together to smile and enjoy each other. Some forget that it is just a game. The others, well, we just watch them get excited. We sit back and chill with a smirk. Next year it could, and more than likely, will be someone else. All in the name of fun and good competition. 

Isn't life grand!  Keep up the good work on your ...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more tucker


----------



## Pontoon Princess

manifold


----------



## JimVT

I seen that inside wood work . is even looks better than shown.
 jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest update


----------



## Lyndon

You can see the reflection of one of your other projects in the Black fan blade!!! Your attention to detail is in another league! Now I miss my old 443!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

another day of tuckering


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sorry about the bad photo, try these, thanks


----------



## DAVENET

Nice dash.   What's the tag above the ID plate?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more


----------



## Pontoon Princess

transmission done and in, yeah !


----------



## Track Addict

What is the pedal/support below the gas?  Also is that switch the high beam?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

under the gas pedal, it is a stop, to limit the pedal travel, so it does not go past fully open, factory item, no on the high beam switch, wiring has not been installed.


----------



## Nikson

wow... excellent job...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

getting a little sunshine and play time with torpedo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sweet progress, that thing is looking cherry!


----------



## DAVENET

You two sure juggling a lot of chainsaws right now!  (see the nose from the '57 is off)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and the 57 is out being blasted right, never a dull moment ! Russell keeps things fun, think the orange twin turbo is headed out soon


----------



## DAVENET

As much as I love Omaha O, that '57 sure would look kewl back in that burgundy coloring!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> You two sure juggling a lot of chainsaws right now!  (see the nose from the '57 is off)


and you SHOULD see all the chainsaws that Scott has, and all i can say, i have never seen so many in one place!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

glam shot


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> As much as I love Omaha O, that '57 sure would look kewl back in that burgundy coloring!


FYI - it will be repainted in omaha Orange, it was the original color.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it finally happened.


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## jask

Wow!! that looks so good. What did they use to strip the body? I was assuming they would soda blast but there looked to be a grey haze on some areas.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Mr. Jask, I hand stripped the body, the alum body panels are not that thick and have had issues even with soda media blasting, the body is quite straight and to keep it that way, yes, i know, it is more work that way and well worth it.

thank you


----------



## jask

so if I hear what you are saying- you are a stripper......  JK!! 

that  is some great work - how many hours did that take you Jinn? and what do you use for stripping paint off Aluminum?
oh, and my name is actually John....  jask is just my super secret internet alter ego.
Your progress is inspiring when you tackle a project.....  SAY!! have you ever visited Kamloops?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr jask ( john )

drum roll please, yup have been stripping a very long, no one comes to the show any more, who whats to see an old stripper?

i use aircraft paint remover, sorry, learned a very long time ago two things, one, i do not want to know how many hours i spent on it and how much money i spent

and thank you, these projects are great enjoyment and meet some great people along the way, like the guy with the orange twin turbo burban, a good guy and knows a ton of stuff

why, yes i have,i do have some canadian family and spent a bunch of time in your beautiful part of the world, looking/searching for a 1917 White model TEB, touring bus with back of the body removed, would still like to find it, all i know,is a old tractor collector has it. see, i spend far too much time on these projects.

thanks again and truly looking to meeting up with you at jamboree!


----------



## jask

1917 !  that would be a great find- did it see service as a park bus?
I worked as a stripper years ago......   my work outfit was tyvek coveralls and an industrial respirator....      but, I will save that story for Timberline.
Looking forward to meeting everyone, although it looks like the machine might be staying at home as the family think Southerly travel at that time of year may continue to points beyond.. 

P.S.  Jinn I have been a fan of old Whites for years- we used to have a 78 White Western star in the family.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, the 1917 white was a yellowstone transportation company rig, still on the hunt for it, as for your travels south, happy to store your rig while you continue your travels.


----------



## jask

Thanks for the option Jinn... it is looking like it might be too big for carry on    we are 4 + hours North of Seattle so driving time vs flying is still up in the air.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest work


----------



## Track Addict

Excellent !


----------



## akimp

I'm inspired and awed by your beautiful work. Some day I hope my wife appreciates me being out in the garage working with my hands and mind to accomplish my goals. I have the snow cat bug bad and can't wait to get my snow trac.


----------



## jask

is that teak!?  dammit....now I need to build Lutyens benches for my Snow Trac

VERY nice work.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

no teak, oregon maple, thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

heater done with new core.


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Pontoon Princess

little by little


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fyi: it is all Orange


----------



## Pontoon Princess

orange


----------



## Track Addict

Beautiful.  Paint skills are amazing.  Jeleous


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a little change up in the seating for the back of the cat


----------



## Track Addict

Love it.  Tucker sauna.  Sign me up.


----------



## sno-drifter

Looks like a good place to sit your ash down.


----------



## ChocoCat

I don't see the mount for the margarita blender.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

is that all you want ? just a margarita blender .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker further


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You are doing an excellent job.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> tucker further



Perfect  work, but wait! I think the wood was harvested where the spotted owl is nesting and they say your going to have to put it all back

Just tell them it's plastic  
Keep it up,exacting the art restoration


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

When are you going to offer the kit version? I need a couple


----------



## Pontoon Princess

spotted owl tastes just like chicken, yummmmmm

thank you, it is great joy to cut the tree down, mill the log, sticker it to dry and then one day, create ! ( i leave the growing to others ).

a very limited number of kits are available


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest from tuckerville


----------



## Northcoast

very well done.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Now that's a dash!!!!!!!


Real nice job!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> latest from tuckerville



I see the blue tucker has racing slicks


----------



## Track Addict

Beautiful wood work.  What's the blue guy story?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is a great big, big, big blue tucker and you should see the big sno-cat trailer it pulls


----------



## Track Addict

Can't wait


----------



## Pontoon Princess

time to install the heater


----------



## DAVENET

Pretty funny. I was looking at the earlier pics of the dash and wasn't sure if it was wood or polished aluminum reflecting the other wood in the rear.  Now I know!


----------



## sno-drifter

glacierparkbus said:


> it is a great big, big, big blue tucker and you should see the big sno-cat trailer it pulls



Here is the trailer that goes with photo #119. Tucker shipped two the day we were here and this is the third. They are ten feet wide and thirty long.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

under dash work continues


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Dibs, I trade you for one undone and some Christmas cash


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Those darn rum and cokes are starting to talkhat off to ya big AL


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and just how many rums and cokes are we talking about?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> Those darn rum and cokes are starting to talkhat off to ya big AL



I'd have to ask the wise old owl, but his answer is always three


----------



## Pontoon Princess

boggie said:


> I'd have to ask the wise old owl, but his answer is always three


three it is, have the rum, just need a good reason to open a bottle, drop by anytime. thinking you should come out to tuckerville soon.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pontoon time


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Pontoon Princess

made up new hood side panels today, little by little it is getting done


----------



## DAVENET

Just went thru this (again) from start to finish just shaking my head. Thinking I'm going to need a strap around by head to keep from walking around open mouthed for three days. 



How goes the work on the '57 Deco?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

DAVENET said:


> Just went thru this (again) from start to finish just shaking my head. Thinking I'm going to need a strap around by head to keep from walking around open mouthed for three days.
> 
> 
> 
> How goes the work on the '57 Deco?


 
 Dave you really don't know just how much that looks like my dog Boss Dog at dinner time.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Just went thru this (again) from start to finish just shaking my head. Thinking I'm going to need a strap around by head to keep from walking around open mouthed for three days.
> 
> 
> 
> How goes the work on the '57 Deco?



hey, you old dog, when are you planning to be here for the meow? happy to pickup from the airport and .................


----------



## DAVENET

In on Wednesday at 1pm.  I never miss a BBQ . . .


----------



## sleddogracer

I must say, quality work


----------



## Pontoon Princess

on track for cats meow


----------



## Track Addict

Too nice to drive it!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thanks, it is being done to be driven, not kept in some heated show room,


----------



## DAVENET

This is going to be the best raffle prize ever!


----------



## Track Addict

I'm also looking forward to the customTucker bench door prize!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you guys are killing me, help!


----------



## JimVT

I am willing
 what ya need?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Timberline Lodge, here we come!


----------



## sleddogracer

beautiful


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Sweeeeet!

I think you need to install a plexiglass panel just so everyone can see the engine bay 

Have fun up there 
Avoid anything that says REDRUM


----------



## Northcoast

What boggie said!


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## DAVENET

boggie said:


> Have fun up there
> Avoid anything that says REDRUM



I'm thinking you need to be making a 'business' trip out there.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

DAVENET said:


> I'm thinking you need to be making a 'business' trip out there.



I wish I could I will be out of the country or I would


----------



## wakeupcall

Just keep looking at this thread and Iam in total awe. Great job , that Tucker is going to look great out on the snow. Great Work!!!  Wakeupcall


----------



## Pontoon Princess

little by little it is getting done!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Looking great! Perfection takes time


----------



## jask

That is a thing of Beauty!! and the best part is we all know it will not be a trailer queen!
Thank you Tuckerville, WOW!! you have set the bar up high, but up where we should all be aiming.
Lets have more info on the hub conversion and some shots of the interior for all us of us unfortunate souls who will not be at the Cats Meow.


John


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Maybe some info on the rollers too?  Are they new?  Thanks!


----------



## NorCal

Great job Jinn, That is a piece of art, wish I could see it in person.......


----------



## Pontoon Princess

AdkSnowcat said:


> Maybe some info on the rollers too?  Are they new?  Thanks!



the rollers, on this machine, are original, that were well lubed and saw limited used ( low low miles ), along with the machine being stored inside when it was not out exploring.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest from tuckerville


----------



## sleddogracer

beautiful!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more


----------



## sleddogracer

immaculate! - I'm impressed


----------



## loggah

unbelievable restoration!!! everyone involved should be proud of such quality work! you could eat off that machine anywhere!!


----------



## Track Addict

Is it headed home?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Is it headed home?


not yet, exhaust first, glass in the doors, finish up wiring and a few other small things, then on hill test runs


----------



## Track Addict

Cool. Make room for my 53 .  Shipping should be cheap if I email it!


----------



## Track Addict

Are Tucker emblems or decals going on side hood panels or did they not do that then?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Are Tucker emblems or decals going on side hood panels or did they not do that then?



and yes, decals on the hood side panels, Tucker Sno-Cat inc, made me the special decal that is on the rear panel,


----------



## Nikson

very very nice... 

makes me want to find a tucker to restore... (and not to fab)


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Wow!! That is a thing of beauty! Great work! It's been fun going back over a lot of the threads now that I've seen a few of these in person. 
Are they going to display this somewhere or bring it out on nice days?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

always happens, drinking the orange results in owning a tucker, welcome to wonderful world of orange, there more than enough to go around. tucker beyond


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snowsurfer said:


> Wow!! That is a thing of beauty! Great work! It's been fun going back over a lot of the threads now that I've seen a few of these in person.
> Are they going to display this somewhere or bring it out on nice days?



nice days? hell no, the worst the weather, all the better ! ! !


----------



## JimVT

this must have been  an earlier one at the lodge. what year is it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> this must have been  an earlier one at the lodge. what year is it?



the Tucker is a 1948 model 423, and yes Timberline Lodge was the owner, Mr Temple was the area operator at that time, the machine was built with a Mercury V-8, flathead.


----------



## DAVENET

Any mid summer updates from the land of Tucker?


----------



## JimVT

not much snow on the cam  at timberline.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

up to my grousers in tracks, little bit of this and a little bit of that, all sorts of projects moving through tuckerville.


----------



## Track Addict

Wanted to double check you have that shipping address right on the trailer.  It comes up as e Broadway instead of east.

Thanks.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

think this is what you are looking for, NOS 1/2 ton trailer, found in the upper racks in the warehouse of Tucker Inc, many many many years ago.


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> think this is what you are looking for, NOS 1/2 ton trailer, found in the upper racks in the warehouse of Tucker Inc, many many many years ago.



DON'T be showing him stuff like that!! (or anyone for that matter!)


----------



## DAVENET

LOVE the 'racking' of the grousers.


----------



## 3512b

That trailor that's almost finished looks interesting!


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> think this is what you are looking for, NOS 1/2 ton trailer, found in the upper racks in the warehouse of Tucker Inc, many many many years ago.



Almost makes me want Orange Cat.
That's pretty.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

3512b said:


> That trailor that's almost finished looks interesting!



steve, that, is the one out of Alaska, and without your help, it would still be wasting away, no love, pretty much ready for paint. thank you for your help and support, happy new year


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> LOVE the 'racking' of the grousers.



we will never be ONE GROUSER short, might even be the reason the T/A is one grouser short


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mystery undercover secret agent kitten project


----------



## ben2go

Sweet!Do you have a thread started on that little hot rod?


----------



## JimVT

it that scotts kitten?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> it that scotts kitten?



nope, mystery undercover secret agent kitten, his is still orange, thank god


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> nope, mystery undercover secret agent kitten, his is still orange, thank god



Thank God and all that is holy and therefore orange!


----------



## DAVENET

So what's the status on the '59???  Plenty of snow for on hill test runs!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> So what's the status on the '59???  Plenty of snow for on hill test runs!
> 
> yes there is more than enough snow and headed that way very soon with the 59-er. thanks for asking


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> So what's the status on the '59???  Plenty of snow for on hill test runs!



the current plan is, take it to leavenworth jamboree


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> hoping it is blue and we can put lots of denver bronco logos on it and head for mile high country. go peyton



Soothsayer?  Karma? Fortune Teller?  

 Like a diamond, you certainly do have many facets!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

all of the above, and more.......


----------



## Pontoon Princess

very special secret agent kitten...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

very special secret agent, ready to ship off to idaho, for a under cover assignment


----------



## Pontoon Princess

on the road again...


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> on the road again...




The mission begins under the cloke of darkness  special track covering device drags behind to cover your tracks where will it go


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Pontoon Princess said:


> on the road again...



 That looks like a summer pic..... mighty green winter wheat from the looks of it!


----------



## Cidertom

Hey! is that my trophy you are using as a wheel (track) chock?


----------



## sno-drifter

You will have to come to 11worth to find out Tom.


----------



## Track Addict

Very cool.  I was trying to understand talking with Ed how his worked.  These pictures totally explain it.

Another amazing ride from Tuckerville!


----------



## sledhead Ed

Are there shocks sticking down in the front on one of the pics?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, it has four shocks from 4 wheeler quad


----------



## Pontoon Princess

on assignment in Idaho, story to follow


----------



## zspryte

-sweet!!!!!! What a great job!


----------



## JimVT

I was just told yesterday that the hotel across from the main part of Leavenworth has or had a kitten on display. 
jim


----------



## DAVENET

You better hit refresh on that vid capture.  All you are going to catch is an orange streak going across the screen then BOOM, no more kitten!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> You better hit refresh on that vid capture. All you are going to catch is an orange streak going across the screen then BOOM, no more kitten!



 Hay Mr. NET, I resemble, I mean, I resent that comment!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

back to the 59


----------



## Track Addict

Innovative!


----------



## sleddogracer

wow - pretty much speechless here


----------



## Helmsman38

not missing a fleck of paint ! very unusual tucker Thank you for sharing


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. That is one sweet looking tucker 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

...


----------



## sleddogracer

a beautiful sight to see


----------



## Northcoast

A piece of art on tracks....


----------



## DAVENET

Time for on hill trials??  And, I will ask the question that no one else dares.  Why the one orange grouser, on just one pontoon?


----------



## sleddogracer

DAVENET said:


> Time for on hill trials??  And, I will ask the question that no one else dares.  Why the one orange grouser, on just one pontoon?



so you can count each time the track goes around?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wagon trains headed west on the oregon trail, the wagon master would tie a rag on a spoke of a wheel, and knowing how far one revolution of the wheel traveled on the ground, the wagon master would have different children count the revolution of the wheel each day, then, do the math, thus, telling them how far they traveled that day, west ward ho.....

now, to keep kids busy while tuckering around, tucker Sr, would paint one grouser orange, to keep the grandtuckers busy.....

and for the guys back east, it is the one grouser they are missing......


----------



## NorCal

Scott and Jinn, You two do amazing work!!! Enjoyed watching this build, So what's next on the chopping block?


----------



## loggah

Beautiful job !!!! i'd be afraid to walk by it,some grease or something would fall off my clothes on it. Im pretty sure i still have all my Grousers,there may be a couple from this neck of the woods that dont tho. Scott, i'll have to get my Wild ass jeans,hickory shirt and suspenders, and Mac T hard hat together,to keep for the official Tucker operators wardrobe !!!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

...


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That is fantastic! Perfect test run conditions too! Looking forward to seeing this at the Cats Meow.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Outstanding!!!  I love all the detail work--especially the lettering!  Wow!

Can't wait to see that Tucker!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

What's all that white stuff?


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> What's all that white stuff?



That wood be the top of Mt. Hood over the top of the 443 in the second to last photo and in the branches in the last.


----------



## Northcoast

So when will the posters be available?   Would love a framed print of that cat in the snow!


----------



## DAVENET

So, did Harold sit facing 'forward', facing 'back' or did he just say "Screw it, I'm riding with Jinn."


----------



## Track Addict

Careful Dave,  nobody like a smart ass when talking about the Siamese Cat!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> So, did Harold sit facing 'forward', facing 'back' or did he just say "Screw it, I'm riding with Jinn."



I even got a video of him driving the "Bassackward" blade first. I leave it to you if that is forward or backward.


----------



## nikos

A sketch (Step one) for this Fantastic Tucker 443 "TIMBERLINE LODGE"

to be continued...

Nikos


----------



## Track Addict

Drove by this today.  Might make a fitting tow vehicle?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nikos said:


> A sketch (Step one) for this Fantastic Tucker 443 "TIMBERLINE LODGE"
> 
> to be continued...
> 
> Nikos


very nice start, looking forward to seeing the finished work and thank you


----------



## DAVENET

Things are curiously quiet around here.  That can only mean one thing . . .

 Better turn on those motion cameras & check the locks!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Things are curiously quiet around here.  That can only mean one thing . . .
> 
> Better turn on those motion cameras & check the locks!



Mr. Net, are you trying to stir the pot? 

tuckerville is far far far to busy to be out of the mitten factory, no vacation for the minion...

'59 is done

'53 is next and close to being finished

:


----------



## sleddogracer

Pontoon Princess said:


> Mr. Net, are you trying to stir the pot?
> 
> tuckerville is far far far to busy to be out of the mitten factory, no vacation for the minion...
> 
> '59 is done
> 
> '53 is next and close to being finished
> 
> :



looking forward to pictures


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Things are curiously quiet around here.  That can only mean one thing . . .
> 
> Better turn on those motion cameras & check the locks!



fyi, your grousers are safe...


----------



## Track Addict

Funny.  Im missing 4 orange grousers?


----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> fyi, your grousers are safe...



That's good to know!  If us here on the east coast loose any more, we are going to have to buy a link stretcher!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Funny.  Im missing 4 orange grousers?



funny, quite sure you have never had 4 orange grousers, if you did, you would NOT be one grouser short of a full track


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> That's good to know!  If us here on the east coast loose any more, we are going to have to buy a link stretcher!



just picked up a 2, NOS link stretcher, interested? also have a tiecost available


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ready for those midnight runs with snowsurfer, good guy to adventure with


----------



## Track Addict

I like the security cam shots.  Across the sea of pontoons shines the torpedo ray of light!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

now it is done, time to deliver to Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon...


----------



## sno-drifter

First time up the hill she was greeted with fresh sno.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That just looks awesome! If I wasn't up at Mt. Baker skiing with my kids, I would have ran up there to watch the action. All that snow and blue sky sure looks good!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Thought you might enjoy this. A friend of mine hosts outings for cancer survivors. She does them all over but mostly Maui and the Gorge area. 
She posted this photo along with several others of last weekends outing.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

great looks like tickers attract more eye candy than the krustys do


----------



## sno-drifter

Sure hope that none of those girls have rhinestones on their back pockets.


----------



## 3512b

It can't stay shinny for ever!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the fine folks at Timberline Lodge are now brewing a IPA beer, it is on tap at the  Lodge and Mt Hood Brewing Company in Government Camp, Oregon, also, available in CANS...to enjoy while out on adventure in your Tucker Sno-Cat..

this is the label from the can of this very fine IPA beer...


----------



## DAVENET

Now to figure out a west coast export / east coast import . . .


----------



## Track Addict

The Smugglers Notch 50's 443 would be the ideal vehicle for this endeavor. Very fitting. 

We may need to reach out to Art Vandalay for the export logistics.

If we only knew where this cat was is????? 

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/pdf/exploresnr/heart_soul.pdf


----------



## Pontoon Princess

If we only knew where this cat was is????? 

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/pdf/exploresnr/heart_soul.pdf[/QUOTE]

are you being coy mr addict???


----------



## Track Addict

Not all.  Was hoping you had it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Not all.  Was hoping you had it?



what? me? ...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

original photo from 1956 at Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon


----------



## sno-drifter

My first ride in a Sno-Cat was in one of these cats. Should have known when to quit.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

up above the clouds with the Gods


----------



## DAVENET

That is a great screen saver or background.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker love


----------



## KickerM

Perfect! Now the Wife will approve of this snowcat "business".  Its a wedding prop!:th_lmao:


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Just be sure to use the “ white “ grease gun so it doesn’t show up on the dress (The Tucker Roller Smiles)


----------



## Track Addict

Looking at that pic it appears only 4 rollers would accept grease.  Low Risk


----------



## RRose

This thread was absolutely remarkable to read through - thanks for taking the time to document the restoration - it’s gorgeous!


----------

